

Ask HN: Review my startup mojoLive (CV/Career Management) - jqueryin

We're looking to change how you go about managing and maintaining your professional CV. One of our goals is to encourage you to keep your CV up to date so you (and everyone else) won't forget how awesome you are.<p>Now that we've built out the profile management functionality, we're looking to build a recommendation/suggestions engine to help point you in the right direction in terms of career moves. This could be anything from attending specific conferences and meetups, reading certain books, learning new skills, all the way to leaving your current employer.<p>http://mojolive.com/profile/corey
======
jqueryin
Direct link to my example profile: <http://mojolive.com/profile/corey>

Direct link to the homepage: <http://mojolive.com>

Direct link to an early beta invite so you can skip the private beta waiting
line a bit quicker, courtesy of myself: <http://mojolive.com/invite/corey>

So, what do you think? Any and all feedback is welcome. If you see anything
glaring, please consider filing it on GetSatisfaction :D

------
codegeek
I like the design. On the sample profile, I like the timeline tab.

Your landing page seems a little confusing to me. Your tagline says "If life
is a game, then level up..". ok so the product lets you create a profile and
earn caps/points to represent career progression? Worth a shot but not sure
how useful mixing the 2 will be. Just my 2 cents.

~~~
jqueryin
Thanks :)

I'd say the caps are both a representation of your progession as well as a
motivator; encouraging you to keep your profile up to date with new
information. I'd love it if we could get people to remove the somewhat taboo
nature of frequently updated their public CVs even when they aren't looking
for a change in scenery. While caps/points aren't necessarily the answer to
that, I believe that providing suggestions for personal growth and improvement
would be strong motivators.

------
frantzdy_romain
I love the design. Whichever framework you are using I suggest a cleaner URL
for user profiles. For example for me I would like to have
www.mojolive/frantzdyromain

